# Wigston Swimming Pool - May 2014



## Lost Explorer (Jun 2, 2014)

Explored with King Mongoose and JuJu. A small amount of history:



> Built between 1954-1957 and finally closing in March 2014.
> 
> The existing Wigston Swimming Pool will be demolished and in its place will be built a new facility featuring a 6 lane 25m competition pool with timing equipment and starting blocks, and a 60 station gym featuring the latest fitness equipment, this is due for completion in Spring 2015.



The pool is now a smouldering pile of ash thanks to the local youths!





































Thanks for looking. Other photos from the explore here.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 3, 2014)

Its sad to see a facility like this closed..


----------



## krela (Jun 3, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Its sad to see a facility like this closed..



Is it? The modern 6 lane 25M pool replacing it sounds much better...


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice one looks a fun explore! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 3, 2014)

There wont be any more explores here which is sad.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 3, 2014)

krela said:


> Is it? The modern 6 lane 25M pool replacing it sounds much better...



Depends how far you've got to travel, travel costs, entry fee , food etc


----------

